# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Nützliche Erfindungen x 15



## krawutz (26 Apr. 2021)




----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2021)

Sehr praktisch  



:thx:


----------



## redfive (28 Apr. 2021)

Die Tasse brauch ich auch!


----------

